# Warning Customer Care Calls from 02



## tester12 (14 May 2013)

Hi,

I currently have a package from O2 for a mobile on a monthly basis covering calls and texts for 15 euro month.  Got a call the other day out of the blue to see if I was happy with the service.  Thought OK but during the call was asked as I was happy with service would I be happy to extend for another 18 months.  FRortunately I twigged and said I had never had an 18 month contract. Discussion followed in relation to what it would take to switch to 18 month contract. Told them not interested. Bit of a disappointment as to how this happened shows you need to listen carefully to those calls from any service provider.  Not like the old days when Customer Service was what it said.


----------



## RichInSpirit (14 May 2013)

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Luternau (14 May 2013)

You should complain to O2 over that-that's a blatant attempt to upsell you, using misleading information to confuse you. Had you said yes, and then tried to cancel it, they would be quite quick to use your verbal acceptance of an 18mth contract as proof of contract.


----------



## djh (14 May 2013)

Yep, O2 tried that with me previously as well. Raised it with their customer care, who did not care. 

Left them soon afterwards.


----------



## Leo (15 May 2013)

Vodafone are making similar calls at the moment in relation to home phone/broadband service. What a coincidence that Sky are getting pretty active in the market now...


----------



## AlbacoreA (15 May 2013)

For years I've been getting O2 cold calls where they try to switch me to a different plan. Because they can't better the plan I'm on, they try the incentive of a upgrade phone. They may also offer extras like free txts or minutes. 

But I always wait to see if at any stage do they volunteer that these offers, upgrades, put you off your current plan and on a new contract. Without fail they never do. 

I think its very sharp practise IMO. I can imagine the less savvy, and perhaps the vulnerable get constantly taken in by these calls. 

Another tactic is txting you offers like free calls and free txts, either by cold txt, or via the topup advertising message. They used to not tell you that these "offers" switched your plan either. Very misleading. I don't know if they still do that.


----------



## RichInSpirit (15 May 2013)

AlbacoreA said:


> For years I've been getting O2 cold calls where they try to switch me to a different plan. Because they can't better the plan I'm on, they try the incentive of a upgrade phone. They may also offer extras like free txts or minutes.
> 
> But I always wait to see if at any stage do they volunteer that these offers, upgrades, put you off your current plan and on a new contract. Without fail they never do.
> 
> ...



Are you still on a "Night and Day" plan. ?  Well done if you are.

I was once as well. Then bill and then back to speak easy. The speak easy is dreadfully expensive.  
I use Tesco mobile pay as you go as well and I find them miles better. I keep the O2 number for legacy reasons but try to not ring out on it.


----------

